
Proposal: Register-based Go calling convention - ingve
https://go.googlesource.com/proposal/+/refs/changes/78/248178/1/design/40724-register-calling.md
======
MaxBarraclough
Interesting that Go doesn't already do this. Sounds like there's quite a
performance win to be had here.

I was curious and googled Java Hotspot's internal calling convention for JIT
compiled code. Looks like it makes good use of registers. [0]

[0]
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/41706857/](https://stackoverflow.com/a/41706857/)

